# Peter Piper Picked a Peck of Sriracha Pickled Eggs



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

A few days ago I was inspired to try a recipe for Sriracha Pickled Eggs, and today I followed through with the eggs and some onions.
Now begins the wait for the brine and seasonings to work their magic, next weekend I can crack the jars and try the fruits of my labors, oh yeah!

I about cleared the house with the Sriracha brine boiling, the acridness almost required a gas mask, it was intense.
I now know why the residents and City of Irwindale, CA were at odds with the Sriracha factory's emissions, WOW!

Looking forward to these!

My recipe for the eggs was:

24 hard boiled eggs
6C white vinegar
3C water
2/3C Sriracha Chili Garlic
1/3C El Yucateco Habanero XXX
3T sea salt
6 cloves garlic, sliced
1/2 med white & red onions, sliced thin
2 Lrg Jalapeño chiles, chopped

Sterilize jars and lids
Place peeled eggs into a 1/2 gallon canning jar
Combine everything _except_ the eggs in a large nonreactive stock pot.
Bring to a boil then let cool slightly
Pour mixture over eggs and the n seal, shake to mix and then refrigerate
Let at least a week go by for the flavors to really permeate the eggs
The spices have a tendency to settle in the jar so shake it daily to remix



*Plain & Sriracha Onions*



*Sriracha Eggs*


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I gotta try that.

An aside...

Murf makes a helluva spicy deviled egg. I wish he'd share that recipe.

Back on topic:

Then again I love me some good kimchi too...

Pickled stuff is an acquired taste, but if you can get it right, it's awesome.

Jim


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome. Gonna try that.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boom ! I wanna jump in them jars ,awesome job as always chili! I wanna dice all that up and make some chicken salad or tuna salad ! You should quit your day job and open a resteraunt!:thumbsup::thumbup: I bet them pickeled onions are the bomb on a BBQ Sammy with meat of your choice! We need a double like button on the forum threads!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Boom ! I wanna jump in them jars ,awesome job as always chili! I wanna dice all that up and make some chicken salad or tuna salad ! You should quit your day job and open a resteraunt!:thumbsup::thumbup:
> *I bet them pickeled onions are the bomb on a BBQ Sammy with meat of your choice!* We need a double like button on the forum threads!


Aww shucks, appreciate the enthusiastic compliments :blush: Thanks man.

Yeah, the onions will be great on any BBQ or Tacos, salads, sammiches of all sorts. They should be ready for eating within a few days, but the eggs really need at least a week or more.
Gonna be hard not to crack that jar open and try one... or three... before then


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jim t said:


> I gotta try that.
> 
> An aside...
> 
> ...


I really like Deviled Eggs, urge him to share that recipe and then share it with me too, please/thank you.

Love the pickled stuff, all of it, bring it on. :thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Outstanding!!!!!!!! Though I'd be the only one around here to eat those,I may have to try that! Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm weak, I could not resist the temptation to crack open the Sriracha Eggs today when I got home from work.
Yeah, I said I'd wait at least a week, but I opened the fridge to shake them and they called to me, "Taste us" they said "we look so yummy, don't we."
With which I had to agree, so I cracked it open to try just one.

The smell was wonderful, the egg was a light shade of pink and it wobbled around the plate enticingly. I sliced it open and there was just the barest ring of color permeating the edges. It tasted very much like what I remembered the old spicy pickled eggs to taste, but with more depth from the onion and garlic.
The heat was very mild, surprisingly so, but it tasted great!







Now as to the Sriracha Onions.

*They Are Freaking Incredible!*

I hit the sweet spot on these, nirvana in a jar.
The onions are still crunchy and juicy, the flavors seem well balanced to me and they've a really nice color.
I layered these with two handfuls of chopped Jalapenos/Garlic before adding the brine. 
The heat was very nice, they're just hot enough to let you get a mild endorphin rush.

They're so good I ate a third of the jar.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gonna try that with quail eggs. I will destroy small villages for a pint of spicy pickled quail eggs.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

ChileRelleno, you are killin' me with your posts. My mouth is watering, my stomach is growling. It looks so gooooooooood!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*One Week*

Eggs have firmed up a bit, flavor is stronger but the heat hasn't increased.
I don't see any more penetration of color into the whites.
Delicious, but so far not what I'm looking for, which is *HOT!*
I added a heaping tsp of _Hillbilly Gunpowder_ to the brine.
It is a mix of six smoked/crushed chiles, Jalapenos, Habaneros, Cuban Hots, Trinidad Scorpions, Bhut Jolokia (Ghosts) and Carolina Reapers.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Amazing just amazing looking eggs! Though I'm out at Carolina reapers! Hahah way to hot for me! I'm gonna stick with your base recipe!I'm gonna try and pickle some onions this weekend using your recipe!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Halo,
I've fresh Reapers and Ghosts coming to me from a friend.
Going to be canning some seriously hot salsa and Pico de Gallo.
Mmmm, mmmm good!

Man, those Sriracha Onions rock! 

But these eggs, they either need a month in the pickle or some serious help like the Hillbilly Gunpowder.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

awesome looking eggs and onions. After eating this combo, use extreme caution if you have to fart, there is a good chance you may gamble and loose


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> Gonna try that with quail eggs. I will destroy small villages for a pint of spicy pickled quail eggs.




There is not a whole lot that beats a good pickled quail egg, except maybe a whole jar of them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## william (Dec 30, 2007)

Did the sriracha onions use the same brine as the eggs?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

william said:


> Did the sriracha onions use the same brine as the eggs?


Yes, but I layered raw Jalapeno and sliced garlic in two layers with the onions.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

b smith said:


> awesome looking eggs and onions. After eating this combo, use extreme caution if you have to fart, there is a good chance you may gamble and loose


LMAO...
That should read ...gamble and let loose.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Week Two, + a few days*

I've finally attained a decent heat with these eggs by adding a heaping tsp of the Hillbilly Gunpowder last week.
Very nice spiciness overall, but not too hot to distract from the egg.
Good color, but no more penetration of color into the whites.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Here I am at five weeks with these awesome little, pickled incendiary bombs and I do believe they're at their pinnacle of ripeness.
As hot as they're gonna get without direct application of a good Habanero or hotter sauce.

Not many left, not going to find out what they're like at more than two months since I keep eating them.



No further penetration of color, but the surface is real pretty


----------



## MCDAVE (Apr 8, 2010)

I pickled some eggs using your recipe about 3 weeks ago. They are pretty tasty and like you say not really hot. I added some pickled beet juice to give them a little more color. But I must admit they are still tasty little snacks.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

MCDAVE said:


> I pickled some eggs using your recipe about 3 weeks ago. They are pretty tasty and like you say not really hot. I added some pickled beet juice to give them a little more color. But I must admit they are still tasty little snacks.


Yeah, the Sriracha isn't really hot, but it is a great flavor in the brine.

But really, try the Sriracha onions.
They're so good on tacos, BBQ sammiches and in coleslaw.
Delightfully crunchy and spicy.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Chile, think you'll really like this, the Lexus Sriracha IS.









http://www.autoblog.com/2016/11/16/lexus-sriracha-is-hot-sauce-special-edition/


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Naw, Sriracha is something I just merely _'like'_.
Not like it is _El Yucateco Habanero Sauce_, which I really, really _'LIKE'_.

But seriously, a Sriracha infused car?
LMAO


----------

